# Where to fish?



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

Can someone guide me to a good spot to fish this Friday? Was planning on going to one of the gulf piers, but not sure whether it's worth the admission price. Or would I be better off fishing one of the bay bridges? Or even the pass. I think I remember reading that Pickens has a pier of some sort. I can fish either morning or night if it matters. Also any bait/lure suggestions are welcom 

Here's some info, so noone will have to look anything up on my behalf. Sorry for this request, but most of my fishing trips are just going on a whim, and results have been minimal. Hoping to have a good trip for a change. Thanks for any help!

Weather for Friday (Pensacola forecast): 52/37 hi/low. Winds will be out of NNW all day between 8 and 16 mph. Clear skies following Thursday's T-storms.

At Navarre low tide is at 3:42am high is at 4:37pm with about .78' of movement; low again at 3:53am with .98' movement. At Pensacola Bay entrance (I'm assuming this is the pass) tides are low at 4:21am high at 4:54pm with .76' movement; low again at 4:33am with .92' movement.

Sunrise 6:41am; sunset 4:52pm
Moonrise 12:24pm (Friday afternoon); moonset 1:39am (Saturday morning)


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

best bet for specks and redfish is up in the rivers right now.. simpson's has been good. Piers and bridges should have some sheepshead.. takes a ton of patience and practice to get good at those. 

you can call up the pensacola beach pier and ask them what people are catching.. you can pretty much gaurantee to catch something, but it's a lot of trash fish.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Good luck & let us know how it goes.
Cold snap & wind surely changes things a bit.


----------

